# Labor Day Bowfishing



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Yesterday, I went out on the Colorado River in Yuma, AZ. Since it is Labor Day, I thought it would be best to stay in the backwater lakes and channels to avoid the boat traffic. Once there we noticed carp everywhere. So I decided to stop bass fishing and start shooting carp.

I was a little rusty. I just ordered new arrows from backwaterbowfishing.com and wanted to try them out. It's been 4 months since I've tried to shoot anything. I would say for every fish I hit, I missed at least 10. Most of the fish were swimming in 3-4 feet of water so I had a lot of arrows miss just above the fish. Thats they say "Aim high in life, and low in bowfishing." At the end of the day, we caught one bass, and shot 5 carp. We had 2 more that were hit, but then the arrows pulled out when I was reeling in the fish.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

should have cajun pirnaha arrows on yellow jackets and you would have ALOT less pulloffs. and bowfishing extreme has way better customer service than backwater :beer:

nice fish though


----------

